# recommendation for "drive bay" memory card reader



## PhilBurton (Aug 17, 2016)

My Vantec flash memory card reader no longer works for CF cards, which is what I use in my Nikon D3.  This is what this card reader looks like.  VANTEC UGT-CR935 USB 3.0 USB 3.0 Multi-Memory Internal Card reader-Newegg.com  This reader fits into a 5 1/4" drive bay in my system case.

Can anyone recommend another brand and model?  USB 3 if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## IanGains58 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Phil. I use a Lexar USB3 CF card reader with my Canon 7D2, obtained for about $45 (Australian) on e-Bay. Springs shut to keep dust etc out of the slots.


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 17, 2016)

gainsi said:


> Hi Phil. I use a Lexar USB3 CF card reader with my Canon 7D2, obtained for about $45 (Australian) on e-Bay. Springs shut to keep dust etc out of the slots.


Gainsi,

Thanks.  I'm interested in a card reader that I can install into my PC's case.  I'm trying to reduce the clutter on my desk.

Phil


----------



## IanGains58 (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry Phil, I missed that key requirement.


----------

